
Step towards creating a rechargeable lithium-oxygen battery - virtualthings
https://differentimpulse.com/step-towards-creating-a-rechargeable-lithium-oxygen-battery/
======
jagger27
The rub is that they only work at 150 deg C. I'm no chemist, but it sounds
like they need some sort of catalyst to get the reactions to take place at
room temperatures. An air breathing battery would absolutely change the world,
no doubt.

~~~
pas
150°C wouldn't be that bad, but these batteries only last for 150 cycles.
(According to the link posted below:
[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/lithium-oxygen-
batteries...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/lithium-oxygen-batteries-
are-getting-energy-boost) )

~~~
kinos
Thats almost as good as Sealed Lead Acid.

------
travisporter
Link to Science perspective.
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/361/6404/758](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/361/6404/758).

~~~
amluto
And a Science News article that is both informative and free:

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/lithium-oxygen-
batteries...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/lithium-oxygen-batteries-
are-getting-energy-boost)

